# Basement Haunt?



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

My parents are planning to move and recently found a house that they're very interested in. The problem is that there's barely any property around the house with the exception of a long driveway which runs down the side. Would it be possible to have the haunt inside the basement? It sounds ridiculous but the space is pretty damn big and theres two ways in. The ceilings are probably only 7' tall though from what I can remember. any thoughts?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

basement might not be a good idea because people that dont know you might not want to go into your house. Why can't you have a long Haunt on the side of the driveway so that as they walk up the driveway, they can see props on the side!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

thats not really the concern as the last two haunts I had were inside my house.... its more of a safety issue. and there's really no space outside. maybe for a display but not for a haunt


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

There could be a lot of potential for a basement, especially a large one. One of the major advantages is protection for the props and a perceived sense of claustrophobia for the victims. Might make them feel like they can't get away which adds to the scare factor once they're inside. 
I went through an old, unused church made-up into a haunted house last year. They really surrounded you with lights and sounds and props, lots of 'boo' potential and I just loved it. 
With the scene setters someone else mentioned, it'd be a quick fix for the walls and leave you more time for everything else.
:zombie:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Basement haunts can be done quite successfully. NoahFentz does one in his basement that is amazing.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thank you Lady Nyxie... I saw this post and HAD to chime in...

We have been doing our haunt in our basement since 1996 without a problem. I am very conscience of safety and flow. There is only way in. The entrance is also the exit. The ceilings are 6.5ft not to mention the pipes. There are no candles or open flames allowed in the basement. Its my house. The maze is constructed of old wooden doors cut to size. They are snug with the ceiling. For many years I was taking it all down and then putting it back up but the past 3 years its been up all year round. 

The outside door is on the side of the house. The TOT only have to take 2 steps down so the basement is kinda ground level. I also have a small side yard and front area. You could probably see from the website the size. Its big enough for a small cemetery. The TOT starts at the sidewalk and then has to walk pass the cemetery to get to the entrance. We only allow 4 people at a time. We average about 200-300 people a year.

I think ALOT of people do not go thru the basement because they feel trapped. The theme of the haunt is kinda like a Texas Chainsaw family so I really play up the basement. What would a serial killers basement look like? I think next year I will start counting the peolpe who DONT go thru...


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome. That's just what I wanted to hear! 

I checked out your haunt pics by the way... in fact I remember seeing them months ago but never knew it was inside a basement. Anyway, they look great. I was planning on doing a really dark, serial killer type of theme myself this year, so hopefully everything will work out. thanks a lot


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

No Problem if you have any questions feel free to email me. I see you are located in New York...if you are close by let me know and I'll give you a tour in October.

There are videos of the haunt located at www.youtube.com/creepyguynextdoor

Keep me updated on the basement haunt. I want to see pics!!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That is a preety good idea!


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like the perfect set-up. One way in, one way out. People won't have to squeeze by each other on the steps. Are the steps a decent size? Some older basements have very short steps that would hard to navigate in costume. Definately get some stage tape to outline them. Also have soem bright lights that can light the whole area in a hurry if need be. Other than that, you should be good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I know of a few folks, like Jeff, that have done some awesome sets in their basements.


big advantage in not having to deal with weather issues.

Keep us updated on your progress!!


----------

